# How Do I Change My Google Chrome Settings?



## love.christine (Sep 11, 2008)

I just downloaded and installed Goggle Chrome and I'm loving it. Its blazing fast compared to IE and IE shell browsers.

What I'd like to know is how to disable ads, flash animations and increase the text size. Enworld text is quite tiny. Also, how do I add words to the spell checker?


----------



## love.christine (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay I figured out the text size modification (Ctrl +). Still curious about the other elements though.


----------



## XCorvis (Sep 11, 2008)

Google Chrome: The Power User's Guide to Google Chrome

Short version: ad and flash blocking aren't quite there yet. You have to install a proxy server, which is more than most people are willing to do. I'm sure there will be plugins eventually.


----------



## love.christine (Sep 11, 2008)

XCorvis said:


> Google Chrome: The Power User's Guide to Google Chrome
> 
> Short version: ad and flash blocking aren't quite there yet. You have to install a proxy server, which is more than most people are willing to do. I'm sure there will be plugins eventually.



Many thanks. Another thing I've noticed is the red underlining of hyperlinks. Is there ant way to turn this feature off?


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Sep 11, 2008)

For those of you who have rushed to download this new browser a word of warning. This isn't very secure yet, it is very vulnerable to the carpet bombing flaw, which is vulnerable to a carpet-bombing vulnerability that could expose Windows users to malicious hacker attacks according to ZDnet. You can read the whole article here: Google Chrome vulnerable to carpet-bombing flaw | Zero Day | ZDNet.com

Wanted to give everyone an FYI so they aren't sorry for downloading it. I'll wait until the security holes are fixed before I download it myself.


----------



## love.christine (Sep 11, 2008)

Traveon Wyvernspur said:


> Wanted to give everyone an FYI so they aren't sorry for downloading it. I'll wait until the security holes are fixed before I download it myself.



Any idea when that will be?


----------



## XCorvis (Sep 11, 2008)

I believe that particular bug is already fixed.
Google Chrome Release Notes: 0.2.149.29 - Chromium-Announce | Google Groups

Anyway, more so than the rest of google's software, Chrome really is a beta. Expect it to be insecure and buggy for at least a couple more months. This might be one product that google actually moves out of beta eventually. Until then, you really shouldn't use it unless you know how to mitigate the security risks.

In the mean time, Firefox 3 and Safari 3 are both very solid, safe and fast browsers, both far superior to IE in my opinion.


----------

